# Has anyone had any luck using WiFi on their Stiletto?



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been in several spots where there is free wifi.

My stiletto keeps asking me for a username and password at these spots while someone with a laptop can simply connect with no problems.

No matter what I type in, the stiletto can never connect.

I have googled a few website for tips but no luck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Over 150 people looked at this message, but no one can help me out?!?!?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

A shoe phone! what a concept...


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Might be your unit is picking up secured wifi's rather than an open one at your location. It doesn't give you a choice of sources, just tries to connect to the strongest signal.

Just the other day I had mine in the car and clicked the internet option. It connected to an open linksys in the neighborhood rather than my secured wifi that I thought would have been stronger.

Just a crap shoot I guess.



philmalik said:


> I have been in several spots where there is free wifi.
> 
> My stiletto keeps asking me for a username and password at these spots while someone with a laptop can simply connect with no problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

I have this problem trying to logon to unsecure free wifi networks. Keeps asking me for logon id and password when none is needed.


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

Even though these sites have "free wifi," many of them make you accept terms of agreement and log on before using it. I'm not sure the stiletto can properly navigate through this situation.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

philmalik said:


> I have this problem trying to logon to unsecure free wifi networks. Keeps asking me for logon id and password when none is needed.


delete the networks you have on your stiletto and retry


----------

